# Congrats Ee On #500



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You got your 4th square thingy, too! WOOOHOOOO! Class of '05 ROCKS!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> You got your 4th square thingy, too! WOOOHOOOO! Class of '05 ROCKS!
> [snapback]71055[/snapback]​


Thanks wolfwood. sunny Anything for a celebration, right


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You bet! But - come one - it's Friday and you just got your Poster's Merit Badge - so why not celebrate a little. Have 2 cups of cocoa (ooops - I believe that's "Hot Chocolate", for all you non-Yankees)


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

gotta have the little mashmallows with the cocoa ( my sons quote)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nynethead said:


> gotta have the little mashmallows with the cocoa ( my sons quote)
> [snapback]71072[/snapback]​


Absolutely - otherwise it is just Hot Chocolate. And who came up that "Sugar Free" stuff anyway?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nynethead said:


> gotta have the little mashmallows with the cocoa ( my sons quote)
> [snapback]71072[/snapback]​


Actually, I have found a little Brandy preferable to marshmallows!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BTW, Congrats on the forth squary thing, Ee!
You rock!

Happy Posting,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> nynethead said:
> 
> 
> > gotta have the little mashmallows with the cocoa ( my sons quote)
> ...


Please - Professor - I'm at work. The Brandy is for "after hours". Okay - it IS "after hours" someplace....that's good enuff for me!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> BTW, Congrats on the forth squary thing, Ee!
> You rock!
> 
> Happy Posting,
> ...


Doug,

Thanks a bunch. sunny No worry about catching you "Big Dogs" though. Time the Class of '05 gets to where yall are today, all yall Big Dogs are going to be awful "Big Dogs".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Thanks a bunch. sunny No worry about catching you "Big Dogs" though. Time the Class of '05 gets to where yall are today, all yall Big Dogs are going to be awful "Big Dogs".
> 
> ...


Carefull, EE. Some might say that they already are AWFUL Big Dogs. Bad dog! Bad, bad dog! I would agree, however, that by the time WE get THERE they are likely to be OLD Big Dogs







.

Doug - "squary thing" ?????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Doug - "squary thing" ?????


Touche'


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Doug - "squary thing" ?????Â
> ...


Its okay, Professor. We can make special allowances for elder dogs


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations EE on the merit badge. Lots of fun work went into that I know.

PDXDoug, I'll take a little of that Brandy if you don't mind.










Dallas


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Brandy?.....where

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on overtaking the 500 mark......

only another 500 to go!!!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Brandy?.....where
> 
> John
> [snapback]71211[/snapback]​


In the cocoa on the conveyor belt in Oregon wayyyyy out on the Left Coast. You had to ask, didn't you!?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats ee4308 on hitting the 500 mark
















Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the 500. I don't know why but I like this new emoticon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Congrats on the 500. I don't know why but I like this new emoticon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! Is that on our list?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the 500.Â I don't know why but I like this new emoticon
> ...


Nope, see the Test thread.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yea...here's to getting more square things


----------

